# Billy talks to his Pastor about God



## BertMulder (Dec 21, 2011)

> Billy: "Pastor, does God love everybody?"
> Pastor: "Yes, Billy (smile, pats him on the head).”
> Billy: "How come it says in Romans 9 that he hated Esau?"
> Pastor: "Been reading your Bible, huh, Billy? (Still smiles). Well, the Bible also says that God hates but that only is talking about God's secret decree, and as far as we are concerned, he loves everybody."
> ...



by John Pedersen
Sovereign Grace Church
149 Centennial Rd.
Gettysburg Pa. 17350


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## JM (Dec 22, 2011)

...I've seen it a bunch of times over the years...good post.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 22, 2011)

Um. Ok.


----------

